# Neck-Stretcher



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

Interested also!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Ad doesn't say HOW it works on the horse; just says encourages correct neck carriage & use of back. You need exact information, before you buy it.

I hope that you understand that the horse is never to be forced into a frame, never to have his head "set", but that proper training is the gymnasticising of the horse from _back to front_, leaving the HORSE to move and place his head where it's most_ comfortable for him_, in response to your seat, weight, & leg. The horse knows better than any human how to manage his head, for whatever the human is cueing him to do; does this not make sense?

The horse is on the forehand when his mouth is lower than his hip bone, on a horizontal plane. If this contraption encourages the horse to travel with his bit below his hip, then it's damaging to the horse. The horse will break down from such forcing.

When bad training and riding has caused a phobia in a horse, so that he's compulsively tossing his head or some other such action, I see use for a _temporary_ aid for his head, like running martingale, which keeps rider from getting bashed in the face. When tactful riding shows the horse that he needn't be slinging his head anymore, then the temporary rig comes off.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Northern said:


> Ad doesn't say HOW it works on the horse; just says encourages correct neck carriage & use of back. You need exact information, before you buy it.
> 
> I hope that you understand that the horse is never to be forced into a frame, never to have his head "set", but that proper training is the gymnasticising of the horse from _back to front_, leaving the HORSE to move and place his head where it's most_ comfortable for him_, in response to your seat, weight, & leg. The horse knows better than any human how to manage his head, for whatever the human is cueing him to do; does this not make sense?
> 
> ...


I definitely see what you're saying. I didn't want it to seem like I wanted to cut corners on his training or anything, I just thought it might help. 

I believe it is meant to be temporary until they learn how to carry their head. Shamrock doesn't have any issues with his head, such as tossing it around or anything, I just wanted something to maybe help us out a little bit. 

I was also hoping someone on here maybe had this and could tell me exactly how it works, seeing as that's something I would definitely like to know before I got it, if I did.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

dont cut corners, never worth it.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

If your horse doesn't have issues, why would a gizmo on his head help? Your telling me that he's fine tells me that you shouldn't put this on him, even before you know how it affects his head.

Wait till the time such as may come that he's having trouble knowing where to put his head/has accrued baggage, (God forbid), then call the seller for a clear explanation of what the gizmo does. If it HOLDS his head in any position below the impulsion line (hip to bit on horizontal plane), do not buy it, but instead get a running martingale, which doesn't hold his head at all, but which is entirely flexible because it's operable by the rider's hands.

The ad's wording aroused my suspicion, due to its total lack of explanation, but instead, "nice" words, like "encourages" the horse. Caveat emptor, especially when one could harm a horse by failing to beware.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

IT doesn't even really show what it really looks like, how it attaches, nothing. I'm picturing something like side reins maybe? I don't know.

I'd be worried that it would possibly cause muscling in the wrong area of the neck, or break the line of the neck (broken neck) so that your horse has an angle bend instead of a nice curve at the top of the neck.

I think old fashioned topline work and time would be a better, more permanent way of getting what you want.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Northern said:


> If your horse doesn't have issues, why would a gizmo on his head help? Your telling me that he's fine tells me that you shouldn't put this on him, even before you know how it affects his head.
> 
> Wait till the time such as may come that he's having trouble knowing where to put his head/has accrued baggage, (God forbid), then call the seller for a clear explanation of what the gizmo does. If it HOLDS his head in any position below the impulsion line (hip to bit on horizontal plane), do not buy it, but instead get a running martingale, which doesn't hold his head at all, but which is entirely flexible because it's operable by the rider's hands.
> 
> The ad's wording aroused my suspicion, due to its total lack of explanation, but instead, "nice" words, like "encourages" the horse. Caveat emptor, especially when one could harm a horse by failing to beware.


Yeah, he doesn't have issues, but he doesn't carry his head in the rounded, correct way either. I guess I'm just eager for him to achieve that and ready to get to that point. Though I suppose after hard work and such, it'll be much more rewarding when he finally gets the correct frame than using some contraption to get him there.

I'm new at buying training aids, so I'm bound to fall for the wording, that's why I posted here, so experienced people like you could make me aware of the way it's worded, etc.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Just the fact that you are worried about only his head says that this is a bad idea. 

horses naturaly carry thier heads in the correct place when they are travelling and propelling themselves properly from thier back end. Get the back end under him, get him to step through from the inside hind leg, raise his back and his withers and his head will automaticaly fall into place.

With the neck stretcher all you are doing is forcing the head down and into a false outline. Yes it is incorrect training, yes it is cutting corners and yes you will damage your horse. Essentialy you will be tieing his head to his chest in a manner similar to Rolkur.

BTW this used to happen a lot in show pony yards in the UK in the 1980's the practice has since been banned it is also a prettied up version of this:
HACKNEY STUD INSPECTION – N CAPE

If you know how to school it properly then you do not need any form of gadget at all


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

a neck stretcher is not going to teach your horse to use his hind end properly, lift his back, and go "on the bit", its just going to put his head in a position that people like to see it. i would not waste my money, time, or horse on a neck stretcher! you will get better results by riding him properly from behind, it will take awhile but it will be beyond worth it in the end!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for your input everyone!
I'm definitely not going to get it, I'll just work him the old fashioned way and we'll get there when we get there.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have used it for periods of time and it has made a huge difference in showing my gelding where I want him to be without a lot of stress on either mine or his part. We ride in it for short periods of time and then it comes off. Sort of serves as a reminder.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a friend who rides Hunters and uses this on her trainer's advice, just as an every once in awhile thing to get her mare to stretch and relax, so I don't see it as a negative thing. 

***I will say, you should have trainer or someone else very knowledgeable on the subject teach you how to use it, because the results can be disastrous if you don't, as with any training tool!***

I personally lounge my mare in side reins set sort of the same way the neck stretcher is (except I don't ride her with them on, only on the lounge line), to encourage her to lower her head and move "long and low" to build up her topline. It's just used every once in awhile as a training tool and I have had good success that then transfers to under saddle with her. Here's what I do with my mare with the side reins (they have elastic on the ends near the bit by the way, so that they give a lot)...I just use them every now and again to encourage her to stretch, as she tends to just throw her nose up in the air and hollow out her back, causing all sorts of fun problems ;-)


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I have a friend who rides Hunters and uses this on her trainer's advice, just as an every once in awhile thing to get her mare to stretch and relax, so I don't see it as a negative thing.
> 
> ***I will say, you should have trainer or someone else very knowledgeable on the subject teach you how to use it, because the results can be disastrous if you don't, as with any training tool!***
> 
> ...


Interesting! Thanks for your input, maybe I'll invest in some side reins at some point instead. Or see if anyone at my barn has them and can show me how to use them. 

By the way, your mare is gorgeous! I've always been a sucker for buckskins.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww thanks  and yeah trying out tack first with someone who knows how to use it is always a good way to go! If you do get side reins make sure you get some with elastic on the ends or at the very least a donut. I prefer the elastic though as it has a bit more give to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Properly adjusted side reins and surcingles are a great training tool! They're a great way to help the horse without our riding interfering and causing problems.

Here's an excellent guide that I found I believe that someone has posted it on the forum before, so kudos to whoever produced this for us! 


























































Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks for that! Very informative. 

One question, do side reins have to be used with a surcingle or can they be attached to the D-rings on an english saddle? Judging by the picture, I can't really tell if they'd be too high up or not.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

you'd be best attaching them round the girth on a saddle.
The D rings are too high for side reins.

However using any form of equipment on a horse should only be done when you have been taught by an appropriatly qualified person.
Please do not use sidereins on your horse untill you can find a trainer who can teach you to use them properly


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Agreed with Faye on all accounts! I have been taught by a trainer to attach around the girth and in my horse's case, in between her front legs. Some stay on the outside of the legs just low on the girth on either side, but I've found between the legs to work well for my horse (just make sure they're not too loose so they can't somehow get a leg through!!) :shock: 

But yes, ALWAYS get a trainer or someone knowledgeable about a piece of training equipment before using it!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll have to see if someone knows about them at my barn, it's pretty small and very laid back, I've never seen anyone use them out there, but I assume the BO/trainer knows how!


----------



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

Im gonna get **** for this one, Im sure. 

I LOVE this tool. At my barn we call them "bungie reins" and they made a huge difference for me and my young OTTB. He is large so we use them on the longest they can go, from the poll, through the bit and then down between his legs to the girth. We used them to teach him how to collect through his back to front without having to worry about him throwing his head and speeding and I prefer to lunge in them vs side reins. I think that what I like about them so much is that they do allow the horse some give and take so the horse cannot just set his head and use my hands as a headrest.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well you won't get *** from me, I agree it's a great training tool!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

My husband's horse needs a real "neck stretcher" ..... he has a very short neck! Just kidding!! 
I prefer to use the correct training to teach my horse to carry her body and head in the proper position without using gadgets, but that is me.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i really see no purpose in the neck stretcher at all. if you have a useful purpose for them, please point it out to me, because i think they belong in the trash. 

i have seen horses get so sore from them that they will carry their head as high as they can once the neck stretcher is taken off.


----------



## sckamper (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan when it comes to "devices" although I must say, sometimes they do help. I think the horse should have the basic concept firmly in their brain first


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> i really see no purpose in the neck stretcher at all. if you have a useful purpose for them, please point it out to me, because i think they belong in the trash.
> 
> i have seen horses get so sore from them that they will carry their head as high as they can once the neck stretcher is taken off.


Well I can't speak to the neck stretcher specifically because I've only used one once, but with the side reins, I have found them to be a wonderful tool in helping my mare to carry herself and round her back rather than hollow it out. Sometimes it's hard for me to teach that to her while I'm sitting on her back. But on the lounge line with side reins, she can figure it out by herself without weight on her back, and it just helps her to stetch down and therefore build up her topline and carry herself properly. I often use it for 10-15 mins before I get on and ride her, and I ALWAYS notice a big difference versus just lounging her without them, or not lounging her at all before I ride. 

When I get on to ride her, she's more fluid, relaxed, carries herself properly (head low and back rounded and lifting up, not head up and back hollowed out). It actually PREVENTS soreness in my mare, because she gets very sore if she is allowed to run around with her head up in the air and her back hollowed out. This stops her from doing that and makes her carry herself correctly and effectively. So while I can't speak for everyone and won't say that I think they will do wonders for EVERY horse because that's likely not true, I certainly don't believe they belong in the trash.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I had one with my boy for a while. I didn't like it, My guy really didn't need it, yet my trainer said that it would help ( and because I was at that point in life where I thought my trainer was ALWAYS right, and I trusted her completely ) I went along with it. At the time, I thought it was wonderful, my guy had a _nice looking_ frame, he wasn't leaning on me, and my trainer said he went great. Long story short, he lost most of his topline, he started carrying tension and stress in his shoulders and neck, causeing extreme stiffness and eventual lameness ( my trainer at the time blamed all this on an ill fitting saddle and his 'bad' stifle, both of which were 100% fine). 2 years after leaving all that behind, we are finally getting back to where we were before, he is doing much better and I have never used that device again.

I don't want to blame the device, or my trainer for that matter, my fault entirely in that situation. 

Anyway, just letting you know my experience with this device. Make sure you use it correctly.


----------

